# Pressure Wash Detergent?



## rockinmylawn (Mar 25, 2018)

Looking to pressure wash my exterior window & trim from the pollen & black soot that has accumulated.
Requirements are that it is effective but safe to wife's flower beds surrounding exterior or house.

Any recommendation of either store bought or home made brew that will be effective yet safe is appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## RDZed (Jul 13, 2018)

Krud Kutter House and Siding Concentrate is awesome for a pressure washer.

For general maintenance I use House Armor E-Z House wash. Just put a hose on it, crack a beer and spray. Be careful though, the concentrate in the bottle will bleach your clothes but is fine once its mixes in water. Works great on mold.


----------

